# DWTechz



## Pyrii (Sep 8, 2012)

This site just popped up on Shoptemp so I figured I'd prod it with a inquisitive e-mail via the site's contact form. Anyone have any experience with this site?

Curiously, when I sent the e-mail, this showed up on the next page:


> *Account Name: Liang Zhou (Liang is the last name, Zhou, is first name)
> 
> Bank Name: Bank of America
> 
> ...


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 3, 2012)

I was interested in buying a R4i 3DS from them...They look shifty, though. Not to mention, checkout or registration doesn't have HTTPS in the URL. My recommendation is RealHotStuff.com. I've dealt with them before and it appears they have recently opened a store in New Jersey, US.


----------

